# So why do my Corys keep dying?



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

So for some reason my bronze corys keep dying on me. They will be fine for a few months and then all of a sudden they are missing or found belly up. All Rasboras have been in my tank for 2 years and no problems aside from the odd small one sucked up the filter and My Ottos have been fine for the last year but for some reason the Corys keep dying. 
Here's my tank readings.
Its a 20 gallon planted tank. the nitrates are around 0-20, Nitrites 0, ph 8, KH 40, GH 60-120.
There is 6 Harliquin Rasboras, 3 corys now, 2 Ottos, and 3 Cardinal Tertras.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Whats your ammonia reading? How often are you doing water changes? What are you feeding them. Most cories live 8 to 9 years


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine just died randomly a few weeks back. Reads Zero, it actually looked like something was fighting it, had a bloody looking fin. I just have a community tank. Ive also seen a large amount of hurt ones in the petstores... i wonder if its a sickness or something.


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't have an ammonia tester just the nitrate and nitrite so I'm not sure. I do water changes every 2 weeks and they get feed whatever flakes and micro pellets I purposely let sink to the bottom and a couple times a week they get algae wafers and shrimp pellets and also any frozen baby brine shrimp when I give that to the rest of the fish.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

you need to test for ammonia


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You have hard water which cories are used to a lower ph you will have to slowly drip acclimate them to your parameters. How did you add them to the tank? Cories don't eat algae unless there is nothing else for them to eat.

Also you do need an ammonia test kit. Change your water change schedule to 30% once a week.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try doing some gradual water changes (20%) weakly with Distilled Water (simulates Railfall). Cardinals have a dull color when not happy, are they bright? Try and keep the temperature around 75F, Corys don't like real warm water. Make sure and practice good filtration and aeriation. Corys are usually hard to kill, sorry.


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok so my ammonia level is 0 mg/L and I did slowly acclimate them by letting the bag sit in the water and then slowly adding water to the bag. My Cardinals colors are bright so I think they are happy. Also my temp is at 79F so I just turned it down a couple degrees.


----------



## Angiee (Jul 11, 2012)

Corys don't like differences in pH. It can even kill them. This may be the problem.


----------

